# Finding a house!



## sarah82. (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi All

My husband should be starting work at the end of the month, he has been in Abu dhabi for 2 weeks. The company he will be working for has put him up in a hotel until the 29/09/12 while his visas and passes for work are being done.

We are planning to rent a villa in all reef. We originally were chatting with a lady from blah blah's (last oct as we were over on holiday) about renting a villa. After looking around they seem to be quiet expensive compare to other company's.

Does anyone have any good recommendation for a company?

Also does anyone have any experience on how long these things normally take eg: drawing up the contracts getting the funding from the work company's (hubby works for gasco)

I'm so eager to get things sorted as I'm 5 months pregnant and would hate to be stuck here having the baby. reggers: 


Any help would be much appreciated 


Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I prefer to rent direct from the owner if possible rather than use an agent as that way you can avoid any commission. There is a free publication (available in all the malls) called Abu Dhabi Week which has a lot of adverts from agencies and owners. If you need an agent, I would trust agents such as Hyatt, LLJ Property, Better Homes. If Gasco is like my employer the process of getting the funding is very quick. All he needs is an offer letter, stating the formal address and the rental amount. The offer letter is normally only valid for a week or 10 days, which makes the company act quickly.
By the way, it is normal for the owner/agent to clean the property as it probably won't be clean when you view it. It is worth getting a cleaning company to clean it more thoroughly and also do pest control at the same time. All this can be done before the formal start of the tenancy contract. Also I've always been able to move my furniture in before the tenancy contract starts.


----------

